

Top Manhattan chef reveals secret junkie past - mcenedella
http://nypost.com/2014/09/25/how-a-homeless-junkie-went-on-to-become-a-famous-chef/

======
mcenedella
Totally off-topic for Hacker News, except... if he can go from junkie on the
streets in 2007 to nationwide celebrity at his own startup 7 years later,
can't you overcome whatever problems you have at your startup today?

I think you can.

~~~
anigbrowl
Agreed, thanks for posting. I nearly flagged because it was a tabloid
newspaper but this was an unusually well-written, frank, and inspiring
article.

